# Bixby? what a piece of crapware



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

so in NC they are apssing a bill that makes it ILLEGAL to even touch a phone while driving......so......my wife found this old thing at walmart its a Scosche BT1000R, that unit works just fine, I plugged in and paired it with my phone just fine, HOWEVER if I press the call button to make a call Bixby fires up on my phone and if I say "Call Brenda" bixby brings up 3 contacts with BR in the word, *** kind of BS is this, how damn hard is it to understand the word Brenda, I have only 1 Brenda in my contact list, I have three work numbers, if I say "call work" it calls all 3 at once in a conference call
I'm about to throw this damn S8 against a Block Wall and reactivate the last operating phone I have that was worth a penny, A LG CU400
Personally Id like to uninstall Bixby replace Samsung OS with Windows and use cortana.
Or just get a $500 ticket and let Samsung pay for it
Oh btw I was on a chat with their support, thats why I seem upset, thats also why I posted this here, SOMEBODY on here has an answer, Samsung is clusless


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Sometimes it takes awhile for voice recognition to work. Give it a little time. I really like the Bluetooth system pre-installed in my "family" car.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

I had to change my wife's name to ,ONE, in order for it to work. I'm guessing Arkansas country dialect is one that they don't care about.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Look up youtube and see the videos on Alexa etc trying to work with a Scottish accent Glaswegian in particular, should drop your stress level quite a bit.
I won't post links here due to the somewhat dubious nature of the language.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Cortana is available for android FYI.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

"Call Wife"?

"Call Angel"?

"Call PITA"?

:wink:


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Stancestans said:


> Cortana is available for android FYI.



how do i get cortana to replace bixby?


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

wolfen1086 said:


> how do i get cortana to replace bixby?


Uninstall Bixby as described here https://www.darpandodiya.com/code/guide-remove-bixby-bloatware-from-samsung-galaxy-phones/ then talk to Cortana henceforth. There are other tutorials for disabling bixby if you just Google it, but the one I've linked to seems to be the best and less intrusive. Since bixby is already in use on your device, there is no harm in following the guide here https://m.androidcentral.com/how-completely-disable-bixby first and then use the adb method above to get rid of it. I believe there's an app that can let you remap the bixby button to launch something else (Cortana), but it seems to have been removed from the Play Store. You may be able to download it from other sources, just make sure to scan the apk for nasties. There is no guarantee whether the remap is still supported or if it even works any more, but it's worth a try.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

ok one VERY important question before I do it....does Cortana speak English southern English with an NW Arkansas accent from up in the hills?


( yes I'm a hilly billy, I'm also a country bumpkin, trained by my government to fox things and kill enemy)


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

wolfen1086 said:


> ok one VERY important question before I do it....does Cortana speak English southern English with an NW Arkansas accent from up in the hills?
> 
> 
> ( yes I'm a hilly billy, I'm also a country bumpkin, trained by my government to fox things and kill enemy)


You tell me. You said:



> Personally Id like to uninstall Bixby replace Samsung OS with Windows and use cortana.


Your statement clearly implies that you're using Cortana on Windows 10 just fine. I don't see why Cortana on android should not work the same way as on Windows 10.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Stancestans said:


> You tell me. You said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your statement clearly implies that you're using Cortana on Windows 10 just fine. I don't see why Cortana on android should not work the same way as on Windows 10.



Cortana works fine on my computer I cant uninstall the Android OS till I pay the phone off  ( need the unlock code from U.S.Cell)
but as for Cortana on my computer, I cant get a mic to install because all I have is the ones that go in a car. they should install fine, but I still need to explore all the windows 10 settings and see if its on or off


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

If you don't care about super sound you can get a computer mike for under 10 bucks.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

wolfen1086 said:


> I cant uninstall the Android OS till I pay the phone off  ( need the unlock code from U.S.Cell)


No need to uninstall Android. You simply need to install Cortana which is available on Google Play Store.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks, I''l try it now, as soon as its done downloading


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Corday said:


> If you don't care about super sound you can get a computer mike for under 10 bucks.



Yea I gotta check wal mart next time I'm in Roanoke Rapids cause Ahoskie dosn't have any right now


----------



## BliTzer850 (Jan 19, 2012)

Do like I did & shut that crap off. I've never liked it & found it useless. I went into apps & disabled it. No problems since with anything Bluetooth or wireless.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

I have found the Google assistant works better
A tad slower but I'll trade to accuracy over saying Call Lynn and having a fire truck show up


----------

